
All Is Not Lost - kirtan
http://www.allisnotlo.st/index_en.html
======
jackreichert
Really enjoyed the techniques used here, but my initial instinct when the
video loaded was: "Oh no! Popups!"

Due to this, I doubt anyone but OKGO could really get away with using these
techniques...

Your thoughts?

